# هل يمكن للنساء أن يكونوا وعاظا أو قساوسة؟



## yousef5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

سلام للجميع 

 هل يمكن للنساء أن يكونوا وعاظا أو قساوسة في الكنائس؟

او هل تستطيع النساء ان تخطب في الكنيسه ؟

وشكرا


----------



## My Rock (13 نوفمبر 2010)

أن تبشر و ان تعض نعم، لكن قيادة الكنيسة و رعايتها من مهمة الرجل بحسب طبيعته.


----------



## yousef5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

يعني تستطيع ان تخطب في النساء والرجال في الكنيسه مثلما يفعل الرجال ؟


----------



## Rosetta (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*ان تكون واعظة و خادمة في الكنيسة كما الراهبات نعم 
و لكنها لا تأخذ مكان الكاهن ابدا ​*


----------



## yousef5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *ان تكون واعظة و خادمة في الكنيسة كما الراهبات نعم
> و لكنها لا تأخذ مكان الكاهن ابدا ​*


يااريت توضح ايه الفرق بين الواعظ والكاهن

هل الواعظ يستطيع ان يخطب 

هل تستطيع المراءة ان تخطب في الرجال والنساء


----------



## Rosetta (13 نوفمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> يااريت توضح ايه الفرق بين الواعظ والكاهن
> 
> هل الواعظ يستطيع ان يخطب
> 
> هل تستطيع المراءة ان تخطب في الرجال والنساء



*لالالالالالالالالا
في فرق كبير 
الواعظة هي فقط في الاجتماعات المسيحية خارج الكنيسة مع جماعات معينة من المؤمنين 
اما الوعظ للكاهن فهي مهمة رسمية له داخل الكنيسة بان يوعظ المصليين و يقوم باسرار الكنيسة المقدسة ​*


----------



## yousef5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

اذا لا تستطيع المراءه ان تخطب في الكنيسه مثل الرجل ؟

لماذا ؟


----------



## Rosetta (13 نوفمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> اذا لا تستطيع المراءه ان تخطب في الكنيسه مثل الرجل ؟
> 
> لماذا ؟


*
"لتصمت نساؤكم في الكنائس لانه ليس ماذونا لهن ان يتكلمن بل يخضعن كما يقول الناموس ايضا. و لكن ان كن يردن ان يتعلمن شيئا فليسالن رجالهن في البيت لانه قبيح بالنساء ان تتكلم في كنيسة"

هذه رسالة وجهها بولس الرسول لاهل كورنتثوس 
حيث يبدو أن الوضع في كورنثوس كان فيه كثير من الجدل بخصوص وضع النساء. فيبدو أن النساء حاولن تقليد الرجال في كل شي وتغافلن عن وضعهن، ورفضن الخضوع لرجالهن، بل إتخذن موقف المعلم في الكنيسة بطريقة مظهرية وأحدثن ضجيجاً. والرسول رأى أن الوضع الإنجيلي السليم أن تصمت النساء في الكنائس، ويخضعن لرجالهن (لذلك ففي الكنيسة تقتصر الوظائف الكهنوتية على الرجال). والرسول لا يطلب أن تصمت النساء بصورة مطلقة فهو في (5:11) قال أن المرأة تصلى وتتنبأ، لكن الرسول طلب منع حب الظهور والتشويش وخضوع المرأة لرجلها فالرجل رأس المرأة.​*


----------



## The Antiochian (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*هناك الكثير والكثير من الأسباب أخي الحبيب .*
*1 - التسليم من الرسل القديسين لم يذكر أبدا ً أي امرأة كانت كاهنة ، ذكر أكثر من شماسة ، والرهبنة والتبشير والترتيل للجنسين وحتى يوجد لدينا نبيات .*
*2 - طبيعة مهنة الأب تتطلب ذلك ، يعني رعاية ، ويمكن داخل لبيت طالع من بيت ، والكثير من الأمور لا تناسب الإناث .*
*3 - الكتاب المقدس طلب ذلك .*

*وغير ذلك من الأسباب الكثيرة*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (13 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *"لتصمت نساؤكم في الكنائس لانه ليس ماذونا لهن ان يتكلمن بل يخضعن كما يقول الناموس ايضا. و لكن ان كن يردن ان يتعلمن شيئا فليسالن رجالهن في البيت لانه قبيح بالنساء ان تتكلم في كنيسة"*​
> 
> *هذه رسالة وجهها بولس الرسول لاهل كورنتثوس *
> 
> *حيث يبدو أن الوضع في كورنثوس كان فيه كثير من الجدل بخصوص وضع النساء. فيبدو أن النساء حاولن تقليد الرجال في كل شي وتغافلن عن وضعهن، ورفضن الخضوع لرجالهن، بل إتخذن موقف المعلم في الكنيسة بطريقة مظهرية وأحدثن ضجيجاً. والرسول رأى أن الوضع الإنجيلي السليم أن تصمت النساء في الكنائس، ويخضعن لرجالهن (لذلك ففي الكنيسة تقتصر الوظائف الكهنوتية على الرجال). والرسول لا يطلب أن تصمت النساء بصورة مطلقة فهو في (5:11) قال أن المرأة تصلى وتتنبأ، لكن الرسول طلب منع حب الظهور والتشويش وخضوع المرأة لرجلها فالرجل رأس المرأة.*​


 




مش فاهمه الايه دي يا ريت حد يوضحها


----------



## Rosetta (13 نوفمبر 2010)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> مش فاهمه الايه دي يا ريت حد يوضحها



*التوضيح معها اقرأي التفسير اللي تحت ​*


----------



## yousef5 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *
> "لتصمت نساؤكم في الكنائس لانه ليس ماذونا لهن ان يتكلمن بل يخضعن كما يقول الناموس ايضا. و لكن ان كن يردن ان يتعلمن شيئا فليسالن رجالهن في البيت لانه قبيح بالنساء ان تتكلم في كنيسة"
> 
> هذه رسالة وجهها بولس الرسول لاهل كورنتثوس
> حيث يبدو أن الوضع في كورنثوس كان فيه كثير من الجدل بخصوص وضع النساء. فيبدو أن النساء حاولن تقليد الرجال في كل شي وتغافلن عن وضعهن، ورفضن الخضوع لرجالهن، بل إتخذن موقف المعلم في الكنيسة بطريقة مظهرية وأحدثن ضجيجاً. والرسول رأى أن الوضع الإنجيلي السليم أن تصمت النساء في الكنائس، ويخضعن لرجالهن (لذلك ففي الكنيسة تقتصر الوظائف الكهنوتية على الرجال). والرسول لا يطلب أن تصمت النساء بصورة مطلقة فهو في (5:11) قال أن المرأة تصلى وتتنبأ، لكن الرسول طلب منع حب الظهور والتشويش وخضوع المرأة لرجلها فالرجل رأس المرأة.​*




هناك البعض يقول ان بولس قصد فقط نساء هذه المدينه 

وانه ليس هناك ايات اخري تطالب بما طلبه بولس في هذه الايه 

وهذه الايه الوحيده !


فما تعليكيم


----------



## أَمَة (16 نوفمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> هناك البعض يقول ان بولس قصد فقط نساء هذه المدينه
> وانه ليس هناك ايات اخري تطالب بما طلبه بولس في هذه الايه
> 
> وهذه الايه الوحيده !
> ...




كلامك صحيح وكلام الأخت المباركة *روزيتا* صحيح أيضا.
ولكن المشكلة بدأت في سؤالك الأول وسأعيد اقتباسه واوضح لك فيما بعد.




yousef5 قال:


> هل يمكن للنساء أن يكونوا وعاظا أو قساوسة في الكنائس؟
> 
> او هل تستطيع النساء ان تخطب في الكنيسه ؟
> 
> وشكرا


 
سؤالك مغلوط لسببين:
*الأول* أنك وضعت الوعظ والكهنوت في سلة واحدة وهذا لا يجوز.
*الثاني*، ولا الومك عليه، ان مفهوم المعنى الشامل لكلمة الكنيسة ليس معروف لغير المسيحيين ولن يفهموه حتى ولو شرحناه لهم.


*كلمة* "ا*لكنيسة*" لها معاني تتجاوز أبعادها الروحية المفهموم الحرفي الذي *لا يعرف* الإنسان غير المسيحي *سواه*.
الكنيسة هي *ملكوت الله على الأرض* للمؤمنين، فيها يولد البشر من فوق كما اوصى السيد المسيح في إنجيل يوحنا الأصحاح 3 العدد 3. 
هي *جسد المسيح* وجميع المؤمنين هم أعضاؤه وهو رأسه. (كورنثس 1 الأصحاح 12)
هي الكنيسة *المحلية* في كل بلد وكل بلدة أو حي، وكل ما يقام بها، اسوة بغيرها من الكنائس، من *خدمات* *كهنوتية* *و تعليمية.*
وهي *جميع كنائس العالم مجتمعة*. التي قال عنها السيد المسيح في متى الأصحاح 16 العدد 18 .... أَبْنِي كَنِيسَتِي وَأَبْوَابُ الْجَحِيمِ لَنْ تَقْوَى عَلَيْهَا. 
الإنسان غير المسيحي لا يعرف عن كلمة الكنيسة سوى المبنى أو المكان الذي يجتمع فيه المسيحيون ليصلوا، لذلك تكون أسئلته كما لو انه يسأل عن ما يحدث في مكان الإجتماع. 

أعود الى التوضيح والتوفيق بين رد الأخت المباركة *روزيتا *من الكتاب المقدس وردك عليه.

نساء مدينة كورنثس الحديثات الإيمان بالمسيح كن لا زلن متأثرات في *كاهنات المعابد الوثنية* اللواتي كن يصعدن الى الهياكل وهن منكوشات الشعر يصحن ويتكلمن بصوت مرتفع وفقا للطقوس الوثنية. 

من هذه الناحية* معك حق* أن ما قاله الرسول بولس كان موجها الى اهل مدينة كورنثوس، و لا ينطبق على يومنا هذا لو كان المقصود منه *تعليم النساء ووعظهم على المتعلمين في الكنائس.*

ولكن لقول الرسول وجه آخر أيضا وهو الخدمة *الكهنوتية* وفي هذه *روزيتا معها حق* لأن هذه الخدمة وقف على الرجال فقط لأنها خدمة خاصة بالكنيسة بمعناها الأول (1). والكهنوت ليس موضوعنا.

بولس، اسوة بتعاليم السيد المسيح الربانية، لا يفرق بين رجل وإمرأة وهذا قال في نفس رسالته الى أهل كورنثس: 

*4 كُلُّ رَجُلٍ يُصَلِّي أَوْ يَتَنَبَّأُ وَلَهُ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ شَيْءٌ يَشِينُ رَأْسَهُ. *
*5 وَأَمَّا كُلُّ امْرَأَةٍ تُصَلِّي أَوْ تَتَنَبَّأُ وَرَأْسُهَا غَيْرُ مُغَطّىً فَتَشِينُ رَأْسَهَا لأَنَّهَا وَالْمَحْلُوقَةَ شَيْءٌ وَاحِدٌ بِعَيْنِهِ.*

كلاهما يصلي وكلاهما يتنبأ.

أرجو أن تكون قد وصلت الفكرة.


----------



## yousef5 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

انا عايز اعرف ليه الخدمه الكهنوتيه وقف علي الرجال فقط ايه الاسباب ؟


----------



## Rosetta (16 نوفمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> هناك البعض يقول ان بولس قصد فقط نساء هذه المدينه
> 
> وانه ليس هناك ايات اخري تطالب بما طلبه بولس في هذه الايه
> 
> ...



*ولكن بولس كان رسولا و كلامه كله وحيا الهيا 
فهل يعقل ان يكتب شيئا لا ينفع الا لعصرا معينا ويبطل بعدها في المستقبل 
مستحيل !! 

الانجيل نافع لكل زمان و مكان ​*


----------



## irinipassy (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*الأجابه بالقطع لا:::؟؟؟؟
لماذا ؟ أولا لا تعظ المرأة للرجل لأنها هي أخذت منه وليس هو أخذ منها 
ثانيا من الممكن ان تعظ النساء للنساء فقط وفي أجتماعات النساء أيضا ولا تعظ لرجل مطلقا وهذا واضع في فكر الكنسية الأولي ....
كانت السيدة العذراء أولي بهذا الشرف حيث هي ام المخلص وهو عاصرت علي مدي تاريخ رب المجد علي الأرض أشياء كثيرة لم يعرفها أحد قط وأيضا رأت السيد له المجد وتعلمت منه الكثير والكثير ولكنها لم تعظ أو تلقي عظات عن أي من المعجزات التي نظرتها ورأتها عيناها....
ثالثا:خصص رب المجد هذه الخدمه لبعض الأشخاص المختارين فقط"الكهنوت" وليس لعامة الشعب وليس للنساء فالخدمه الكهنوتية ليسة لكل الرجال أو كل رجل يصلح لهذه المهمة حتي ولو كان عدد الرجال قليل أنها هبه أو نعمه يهبها الله لأشخاص قليلين مؤيدين من النعمه الإلهية وليس أختيار أنسان   فكل شخص في الكنسية أيا كان له دوره المحدد له لا يجوز له أن يأخذ رتبه ليسة من حقه ففي العهد القديم قورح وأتباعه كانوا يريدون أن يكهنوا أمام الله وهم ليسوا مدعوين لذلك فأبتلعتهم الأرض..*​iriinpassy


----------



## fredyyy (18 نوفمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> انا عايز اعرف ليه الخدمه الكهنوتيه وقف علي الرجال فقط *ايه الاسباب* ؟


 

*هناك نص صريح يقول لماذا لا يجب أن المرأة ُتعلم الرجل *
تيموثاوس الأولى 2 : 11، 14 
*لِتَتَعَلَّمِ الْمَرْأَةُ بِسُكُوتٍ* فِي كُلِّ خُضُوعٍ
وَآدَمُ لَمْ يُغْوَ لَكِنَّ *الْمَرْأَةَ أُغْوِيَتْ* فَحَصَلَتْ فِي التَّعَدِّي، 

​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> انا عايز اعرف ليه الخدمه الكهنوتيه وقف علي الرجال فقط ايه الاسباب ؟



اقرأ هذا الكتـــــاب لمزيد من التفصيل
نعم أم لا لكهنوت المرأة؟ - منيف حمصي​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*بعد ما أوضحه الإخوة الأحباء بكل جلاء
فلا أجد ما أقوله
ولكنى - من أجل أخذ بركة المشاركة - سأكرر بعض ما قيل
1-- فنظام الله فى البشرية عامة هو أن الرجل رأس المرأة ، والقيادة له
وفى ذلك لا تنقيص لأحد ، بل تنظيم من أجل الصالح العام
2-- والرب لم يختار رسولة واحدة من بين رسله كلهم
ونحن نتبع المسيح .
3-- وأمر الإنجيل بخصوص رئاسة الرجل مكرر فى مواضع عديدة ولا يمكن تجاهله ، وإستمرت فى الرسل جميعاً مثلما كانت فى الرب ذاته
4-- والقيادة الروحية هى نوع من إختصاصات الرئيس ، بما يشمل الصلاة عن الشعب -التى للكاهن - وبما يشمل التعليم والتهذيب والوعظ والإنتهار والتوبيخ للمخطأ ..... إلخ ، والأمثلة على الأمر بذلك متعددة فى الإنجيل .
5-- ولكن عدم القيادة لا ينتقص من قدر المرأة روحياً ، بل قد تكون المرأة أعظم روحياً ، بل وقد تكون هى السبب فى خلاص زوجها بدون وعظ ، مثلما يقول الإنجيل
وأعظم مثال على ذلك هو القمة العالية التى لأم ربنا وإلهنا كلنا ، مع أنها لم تتقلد قيادة ولم تقم بوعظ
6-- وأعتقد أن إثارة هذا الموضوع هذه الأيام بهذه الكثافة ، يرجع لبعض المنادعين بحقوق الإنسان بدون فهم حقيقى ، إذ يطالبون بالمساواة المطلقة ، إلى درجةمطالبتهم بالإعتراف بالزواج بين الذكور والذكور وللإناث بالإناث !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *هناك نص صريح يقول لماذا لا يجب أن المرأة ُتعلم الرجل *
> تيموثاوس الأولى 2 : 11، 14
> *لِتَتَعَلَّمِ الْمَرْأَةُ بِسُكُوتٍ* فِي كُلِّ خُضُوعٍ
> وَآدَمُ لَمْ يُغْوَ لَكِنَّ *الْمَرْأَةَ أُغْوِيَتْ* فَحَصَلَتْ فِي التَّعَدِّي،
> ...




*طيب....

بس هناك ردود من الاخوه الكرام في الاول يقولون ان المرأه يمكن ان تعظ و تعلم و ترتل و تبشر و تتنبأ و كل شئ ما عدا الكهنوت

اليس هذا النص يناقض نص لتتعلم المرأه بسكوت في كل خضوع؟؟؟ اليس الوعظ و التعليم فيهم ظهور لصوت المراه

انا اري انه النص له ظروفه التاريخيه في ذلك الوقت 


عموما انا لا احب احدا يفهمني غلط ولا داعي للزعل

سلام و نعمه المسيح​*


----------



## fredyyy (20 نوفمبر 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *انا اري انه النص له ظروفه التاريخيه في ذلك الوقت *
> *عموما انا لا احب احدا يفهمني غلط ولا داعي للزعل*
> ​






*لا لا لا *

*هنزعل لما تكتبي ما تريه ... على الكتاب المقدس*

*لكن لو مش مستوعبة العبارة نشرحها تاني *

*العبارة الواردة هنا ُتبين لماذا لا تعلم المرأة *
تيموثاوس الأولى : 2 
11 *لِتَتَعَلَّمِ* الْمَرْأَةُ *بِسُكُوتٍ* فِي كُلِّ خُضُوعٍ. 
12 وَلَكِنْ *لَسْتُ آذَنُ لِلْمَرْأَةِ أَنْ تُعَلِّمَ* وَلاَ تَتَسَلَّطَ عَلَى الرَّجُلِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ فِي سُكُوتٍ، 
13 *لأَنَّ* آدَمَ جُبِلَ أَوَّلاً ثُمَّ حَوَّاءُ، 
14 وَآدَمُ لَمْ يُغْوَ لَكِنَّ *الْمَرْأَةَ أُغْوِيَتْ* فَحَصَلَتْ فِي التَّعَدِّي​*بعد الآية دي نقدر نعدِّل موقف حواء ؟*

*هذا هو ترتيب الكتاب *
*ومن ُيريد أن يفعل غير ذلك هو وحده يتحمَّل *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*ماشي استاذي مش هنختلف كتير 

بس الايه كدا معناها ان الست ما تعلمش خالص في الكنيسه و يجوز براها كمان لو طبقنا الايه بالحرفيه المطلقه و المعني الحرفي 

و انها تتعلم من جوزها بس

يبقي علي كدا التعليم في مدارس الاحاد

و ظهور المرأه في القنوات المسيحيه لتلقي دروسا بالدين المسيحي لان كدا الراجل هيقعد قدام التي في يتعلم من ست 

او ان تبشر 

او ان تكون قارئه في الكنيسه لفقرات الانجيل كما رايت في قداسات اخواتي المارونيين و الراجل يسمعها 

فيه كسر صريح للايه

ان حسبتها من تلك الزوايه تجد ان المرأه لا يجب ان تعلم بتاتا و لا يكون لها دور بالكنيسه حتي الوعظ كما قال البعض او مدارس الاحاد حتي للاطفال

هذا والله اعلم بقي فانا عموما لا اميل لكسب خلافات او عداوات بسبب النقاش خاصه انه في الوطن العربي كم التعصب و عدم التقبل اخذ بالتزايد عند المسيحيين كما المسلمين

ربنا يبارككم و يبارك صاحب الموضوع حتي لو مش مسيحي

سلام ملك السلام​*


----------



## fredyyy (20 نوفمبر 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *في الكنيسه *​
> 
> *ويجوز براها *
> *التعليم في مدارس الاحد *
> *المرأه لا يجب ان تعلم بتاتا و لا يكون لها دور بالكنيسه *​


 

*في الكنيسة نعني بها ... أثناء تقديم العبادة *

*لكن ممكن الله يستخدمها في .. الإفتقاد ... إجتماع السيدات *
*والشبات ومدارس الأحد ... وأحيانًا في السفر* (بالقطار لمدة طوليه) 
*أثناء خدمة الفقراء ... في المراسلات ... توزيع الكتاب المقدس ... كتابة الكتب *





+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *و ظهور المرأه في القنوات المسيحيه** لتلقي دروسا بالدين المسيحي* ​
> *او ان تبشر *​


 


*القنوات المسيحية ليست كنيسة وهي بالأكثر لمن لا يعرف المسيح *

*التبشير ليس تعليم .... لا يجب خلط الأمور *
كورنثوس الأولى 15 : 14 
وَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُنِ الْمَسِيحُ قَدْ قَامَ فَبَاطِلَةٌ *كِرَازَتُنَا* وَبَاطِلٌ أَيْضاً إِيمَانُكُمْ 
رومية : 12 
6 وَلَكِنْ لَنَا *مَوَاهِبُ مُخْتَلِفَةٌ* بِحَسَبِ النِّعْمَةِ الْمُعْطَاةِ لَنَا *أَنُبُوَّةٌ* فَبِالنِّسْبَةِ إِلَى الإِيمَانِ 
7 أَمْ *خِدْمَةٌ* فَفِي الْخِدْمَةِ أَمِ الْمُعَلِّمُ فَفِي *التَّعْلِيمِ* 
8 أَمِ الْوَاعِظُ فَفِي *الْوَعْظِ* *الْمُعْطِي* فَبِسَخَاءٍ *الْمُدَبِّرُ* فَبِاجْتِهَادٍ *الرَّاحِمُ* فَبِسُرُورٍ. 
​*فلكل موهبة أصحابها ... الذي ينالوا الموهبة من الرب *

*ولم يذكر الكتاب أن إمرأة قامت لتتكلم للجمهور *

*كان بالأولى زوجة بطرس ... أو برسكلا زوجة أكيلا *

*لا يجب أن ُنعدِل على الله ... في الأمور المرسومة منه*

*الطاعة الصادقة النابعة من القلب تعطي صاحبها *
*قدر أسرع على النمو في الإيمان والتقدم السريع في العلاقة مع الله*

*يجب أن يكون كل مؤمن تحت رايته ( أي في المكان الذي إختاره الله له )*

*هكذا نكون جنود صالحين لإستخدام السيد لنا *


*قالت لي إحدى السيدات كنا في بيتها بعد الحديث الطويل عن الخدمات التنوعة *

*أنا لا أستطيع أن أفعل شيئًا مما ذكرتموه *
*لكن أفعل شيئًا ..... أن لا أذهب لفراشي للنوم *
*قبل أن أصلي لجميع أعضاء كنيستي كل يوم **بأسمائهم *

*قلت لها وما أحوجنا لصلاتك هذه ... لننال بسببها قوة من الله للخدمة *


----------



## Desert Rose (20 نوفمبر 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *ماشي استاذي مش هنختلف كتير​*
> 
> 
> *بس الايه كدا معناها ان الست ما تعلمش خالص في الكنيسه و يجوز براها كمان لو طبقنا الايه بالحرفيه المطلقه و المعني الحرفي *​
> ...


 
اختى تروث النص الكتابى هنا مش بيتكلم عن الخدمة فى المطلق 
لان الكتاب نفسه عزيزتى ذكر ان كان فيه خدام سيدات 
عندك مثلا فيبى خادمة كنيسة كنخريا تريفينا وتريفوسا التاعبتين فى الرب 
برسيس المحبوبه دول كلهم كانوا خدام فى كلمه الله وتوصيل الرساله 

لكن الايه هنا بتتكلم تحديدا عن التعليم وليس الخدمة 
والمواهب الومهوبة لنا من الروح القدس ليست فقط التعليم 
لكن بيقول فى رومية 12 : 7 
" ام خدمة ففى الخدمة ام المعلم ففى التعليم ام الواعظ ففى الوعظ المعطى فبسخاء "
يوجد انواع خدمات كثيرة يمكن ان تقو م بها المرأة ولكن هو هنا يتكلم عن التعليم فقط فقط 

لان خدى بالك الله لما اعطى الوصية اعطاها لادم فى الجنة مش لحواء 
يعنى ادم اصبح مسئول روحيا عن نفسد وعن حواء فى تنفيذ الوصية 
وعشان كده لما بيقول ان الرجل رأس المرأة مش مقصود بيها انها اقل فى القيمة 
ولكن مقصود بيها الترتيب وايضا مسؤلية الرجل الروحية امام الله عن حواء 
اذا هى مسئوليه اكتر من انها تمييز او تفرقة


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (22 نوفمبر 2010)

الأخت الحبيبة تقول : 
" اليس هذا النص يناقض نص لتتعلم المرأه بسكوت في كل خضوع؟؟؟ اليس الوعظ و التعليم فيهم ظهور لصوت المراه  ،  انا اري انه النص له ظروفه التاريخيه في ذلك الوقت  "

++++ فمن ناحية النقطة الثانية ، وهى خصوصية النص وعدم عموميته ، فقد أوضح الأخ الحبيب فردى بكل جلاء أن النص يحمل صفة العمومية ، إذ يورد سمات وأسباب عمومية : إذن فكرة خصوصية النص غير موجودة . كما أن موضوع خصوصية نص الإنجيل لزمان أو مكان أو أشخاص ، هو موضوع مختلف تماماً عن الإسلوب الصحيح فى الفهم الشامل للإنجيل ، الذى يراعى الظروف العامة التى قيل فيها النص ، ولكنه لا يدعى أبداً بخصوصيته وبالتالى سقوط مضمونه .
++++ ولكنى أريد التعليق على النقطة الصغيرة الأولى التى ذكرتها الأخت الحبيبة ، وهى أنها تصورت أن هذا المنع ، يعنى أن صوت المرأة ذاته فيه المشكلة
++ أعلق على ذلك لئلا يظن البعض أننا نقول أن صوت المرأة عورة مثلما يدعى البعداء .
+++ فإن مردات الكنيسة والصلوات العامة تكون من إختصاص الرجل ، كجزء من الخدمة الكنيسة العامة التى هى من إختصاصه ، ورفع المرأة لصوتها فى هذا المجال يعنى التمرد والتعدى على النظام الذى وضعه الله ، لذلك فإنه قبيح ، فليس القبيح هو الصوت ذاته ، بل التمرد الذى يعنيه رفع صوتها . وقد ينطبق نفس الأمر على الرجل الذى يقوم بغير إختصاصه ، كأن يصلى بصوت عالى بدلاً من الكاهن ، فذلك أيضاً تعدى وتمرد قبيح .
+++ أما عن نوعية خدمتها ، ضمن تعدد أنواع الخدمات ، فقد أوضحت ذلك بكل جلاء الأخت الحبيبة نانسى ، ضمن هذا التناغم والتكامل الرائع ، لخدمة الحق ذاته الذى هو ربنا وإلهنا يسوع المسيح .
++ وفى ذلك درس لكيفية تجنب التطرف اليمينى والشمالى معاً ، فكلاهما خطير ويسقط فى فخاخ إبليس ، بل يجب الفحص والتدقيق الشديد جداً ، مما يؤدى للإعتدال الذى يؤدى لإستقامة الفكر والفعل معاً .


----------

